# Extremely Protective 5 week old Kitten



## xnatalie (Sep 29, 2010)

Hi, I foster young kittens and adopt them out once I get them tested for FELV/FIV. This is a case I haven't ever come across, and I'm not sure as to how I should handle it. One of the two kittens I am currently fostering is normally extremely lovable and playful.He purrs as soon as you start petting him, and is currently jumping all over me for attention. However, today he started acting 
veryprotective. I put his bowl down, and he began attacking the other kitten when he tried to eat. I then put my hands next to the bowl, and he grabbed my finger. He kept on doing this. How should I handle this? I don't want him to go to a new home if he is like this- I am scared he could hurt someone when he gets older.

*Edits: he goes so far as to growl at me and jump at my hand/the bowl when I try to take it away from him.


----------



## Jess041 (Jul 6, 2009)

Are they eating out of the same bowl? Maybe try to feed them in different areas. I think he's just be protective of his food. My cat did that when she was a kitten and she had something she really liked. One time she got a hold of a biscuit and she did NOT want to give it up. Kinda like the kitten in this video 




I'm not really sure how to break a kitten of food aggression... but maybe somebody else has advice?


----------



## Morquinn (May 2, 2011)

I dont think that should deter from adopting him out.. he may just have to go to a home without other cats and maybe explained to the potential adopters that when the food goes down not to pet or interact with him until he is finished. I dont have any advice on how to correct it however, sorry.


----------



## Fyreflie (Mar 5, 2011)

If he's only 5 weeks old, he might just be pushing his boundaries a bit, I don't think any kitten is well behaved at 5 weeks!


----------



## Gabby169 (May 8, 2011)

food protecting more commonly happens with dogs. I'm sure if you google dog protective of food dish you'll come up with some possible ideas.


----------



## Jess041 (Jul 6, 2009)

If you google food aggressive cats you'll get ideas too


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

There are some kitties that growl when they have some food or a toy they don't want to share with anyone or another kitty. I've found these kitties usually end up being quite dominant types as they grow older. They have that extra boldness and confidence. Try just feeding him apart from the other kitties by giving him tidbits of food from your fingers. Let him eat it off your fingers and alternate with putting a little on his plate. Gradually put a few more pieces on the plate, and while he's eating take some back. Do this until he stops his growling, and looks forward to your fingers either giving him food or doesn't object when you take some away.
Let us know how it goes.


----------



## muddy.paws (May 22, 2011)

One of my cats did this when she was a lil kitten to. She grew out of it though.


----------



## xnatalie (Sep 29, 2010)

Thanks for all your responses! He stopped doing it after 2 or 3 days, and was successfully adopted out


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

I have an adult food aggressive cat, who I adopted last year. I quickly learned to feed her in isolation. However, she doesn't mind when I handle her bowl or pet her if I want to when she's eating, but no other cats are allowed in her safe feeding zone. It stresses her out way too much and she acts out. Other than that, she is very assertive towards the other cats, but she plays and is gentle when she needs to be. With us, she's actually the gentlest of all. My 7 year old used to pick her up and dress her up and play with her as if she was a dolly. Egypt would simply allow herself to be played with for hours at a time.

From what I have read, this behavior may be attributed to kittens starving from a young age or when mom wasn't around and the kitten had to compete with other cats for food at a very young age. The experience is traumatic and makes them hyper-vigilant.

I think the recommendation to have him adopted out as an only cat is the best. Once the cat feels safe enough, and it sees food is regularly offered, the behavior usually subsides, but with other cats around, the kitten will never feel safe unless it can be reconditioned and desensitized by an experienced trainer. There is no reason why this kitten can't be adopted out as long as the new owners understand this behavior.


----------

